# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Cantenna

## xaotikos

Mias kai asxoli8ika me thn cantenna exw mia aporeia. 3erei kaneis mhpws poso paxos prepei na exei to xalkino surma? Diavasa oti prepei na einai xontro klp alla pouthena den vreika akrives mege8os. Plz an 3erei kaneis na mou pei giati exw ola ta alla mege8h,exw ola ta komatia kai mou leipei to element (syrma).

----------


## dti

Αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να έχει διατομή 0,4 - 0,5 εκ. Εγώ στη δική μου cantenna έβαλα πολύ χοντρό συμπαγές ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο (που όμως είναι πιο λεπτό από 0,5 εκ. Το ιδανικό είναι να βάλεις τον πυρήνα από κάποιο κομάτι LMR-400, ή Air Com Plus καλώδιο.

----------


## stoidis

Και το καλώδιο H100 έχει μονόκλωνο σύρμα στο εσωτερικό του που θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις.

Αλήθεια, κανένας ηλεκτρολόγος δεν υπάρχει στο site, να μας πει από που μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε αυτά τα υλικά;

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να έχει διατομή 0,4 - 0,5 εκ.


Μία πολύ ωραία ιδέα που είδα σε έναν Εγγλέζο πατεντιάρη (http://www.frars.org.uk/cgi-bin/render.pl?pageid=1058) είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν μεταλλικό αποστάτη και μία βίδα γιά να συντονίζεις το δίπολο. Εξηγούμαι : Αποστάτης είναι κυλινδρικό ορειχάλκινο κομμάτι εξωτερικά επινικελωμένο εξαγωνικής συνήθως διατομής με εσωτερικά σπειρώματα από τις δύο πλευρές. Κολλάς την μία πλευρά στον Ν connector και από την άλλη βιδώνεις μία βίδα με τετράγωνο κεφάλι. Ανοίγεις μία μικρή τρύπα στο περίβλημα (κονσερβοκούτι) και από εκεί με ένα συντονιστικό κατσαβιδάκι (πλαστικό στελεχος) βιδώνεις-ξεβιδώνεις την βίδα προσπαθόντας να πάρεις την μεγίστη έξοδο στο μέσο της μπάντας (κανάλι 6-7). 

Αλλο θέμα που θέλει ψάξιμο : Σε όλες τις κατασκευές που έχω δεί το δίπολο είναι περίπου 1/4λ. Τι γίνεται αν το δίπολο γίνει περίπου 5/8λ ;
Από μία πρόχειρη κατασκευή που έκανα πήρα ενθαρυντικά αποτελέσματα γιά παραπάνω ψάξiμο.

Νίκος (AW1AA)

Μία εικόνα = 1000 λέξεις

----------


## xaotikos

xmmm eyxaristw polu paidia. Mou eipan shmera oti mporoune na mou vroune tetoio kalwdio apo aytous pou kanoun perieli3eis. Lene oti xrhsimopoioune tetoio gia tis speires twn phneiwn. Tespa elpizw na vrw kati na kanei doulia ..

----------


## drid

> Και το καλώδιο H100 έχει μονόκλωνο σύρμα στο εσωτερικό του που θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις.
> 
> Αλήθεια, κανένας ηλεκτρολόγος δεν υπάρχει στο site, να μας πει από που μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε αυτά τα υλικά;


Πίσω απο τη πλατεία Κλαυθμόνως αριστερα (οδο δεν θμαμαι) δίπλα στον Δήσιο ειναι ενα μαγαζι με ηλεκτρομηχανικα ήδη ονοματι Ασημακόπουλος. Εκει έχει μεταξύ αλλων χαλκινα σύρματα με η χωρις βερνίκι, βακελιτες κτλ. Συνήθως το σύρμα το δίνει με το κιλό αλλα για 10-20cm νομίζω θα κάνει μια εξάιρεση.

----------


## takis

Ευκολη στη κατασκευή αλλά έχει δοκιμάσει ποτέ κανείς να κάνει πραγματικά λινκ με μια τέτοια κεραία?τι απόσταση μπορεί να καλύπτει?

----------


## gdeme

> Αποστάτης είναι κυλινδρικό ορειχάλκινο κομμάτι εξωτερικά επινικελωμένο εξαγωνικής συνήθως διατομής με εσωτερικά σπειρώματα από τις δύο πλευρές. Κολλάς την μία πλευρά στον Ν connector και από την άλλη βιδώνεις μία βίδα με τετράγωνο κεφάλι.


Poly wraia idea.
Dld ekei pou tha kollages to syrmataki kateytheian kollas ton apostati?

i trypa (gia tin rithmisi tis bidas) pou logika tha prepei na einai symmetriki tis trypas tou connectora den epireazei?
To katsabidaki pou einai k ayto metaliko den paizei rolo otan tha briskete sto eswteriko tou koutiou?

----------


## xaotikos

Nai polu eukolo sthn kataskevh...
Egw perimenw na thn dokimasw autes tis meres alla ola ta site tou exwterikou pou exoun kanei test me cantenna (kai ta perissotera me koutia pringles pou den exei kai tis kaluteres diastaseis) anaferoun para polu kala apotelesmata. Tetoia diladh pou to proteinoun oso mia polu kalh (kai fysika oikonomikh) lush anti ths xrhsimopoihshs mias grid keraias.

Oso me ta kalwdia mia polu kalh lush einai kai ayta pou xrhsimopoiountai gia thn perielixh phneiwn (apo ekei to vreika egw).

----------


## gdeme

meta apo mia syntomi bolta se ena supermarket brika oti ayti tin periodo kykloforoun toulaxiston 2 pota me metaliki syskeyasia
1 famous grouse
2 Ursus rotten

kai ta dyo exoun diametro 8,5cm .to men famous grouse exei mikos 30cm i de ursus exei gyrw sta 25cm

symfwna me tous ypologismous mou to idaniko mikos gia ayti tin diametro einai ta 23,5cm opote to kouti tis ursus einai pio konta.

egw pantws tsimpisa ena famous grouse gia peiramatismous k blepoume  :: 

o Mauve esteile k kati diortwseis gia to tutorial pou tha tis balw molis brw xrono.

----------


## MAuVE

> ayti tin diametro einai ta 23,5cm opote to kouti tis ursus einai pio konta.


Δεν υπάρχει "ιδανικό μήκος". Το lg παίζει τόσο από τα χαμηλά στα ψηλά κανάλια που δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Η αρχή είναι μία : "Όσο πιό μακρύ τόσο πιό καλό"

----------


## gdeme

ok.endiaferousa pliroforia.
ekana k tis diortwseis sto tutorial

----------


## gdeme

syggnwmi file MAuVE,alla telika to monopolo tha prepei na exei diatomi 5 me 6mm ? dld pou fainete poly periergo,giati 1) den nomizw oti yparxei toso xontro kalwdio k btw i diametros tis "thesis" tou monopolu panw ston connnector einai molis 1mm 2) to swlinaki pou einai perasto ,pou tha to brw+ pws tha to syggolisw afou i basi tha einai sto eswteriko.

se rwtaw giati enan connectora pou enwsa me enan apostati,efaga 15-20 lepta

----------


## gdeme

k alli mia erwtisi (epibebaiwsi dld) to swma tou connectora to kollame panw sto kouti etsi?

----------


## MAuVE

> syggnwmi file MAuVE,alla telika to monopolo tha prepei na exei diatomi 5 me 6mm ? dld pou fainete poly periergo,giati 1) den nomizw oti yparxei toso xontro kalwdio k btw i diametros tis "thesis" tou monopolu panw ston connnector einai molis 1mm 2) to swlinaki pou einai perasto ,pou tha to brw+ pws tha to syggolisw afou i basi tha einai sto eswteriko.
> 
> se rwtaw giati enan connectora pou enwsa me enan apostati,efaga 15-20 lepta


Δες εδώ http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... .php?t=520 έχω μία φωτογραφία πως πέρνοντας ένα πόλο από ένα φις σούκο φτίαχνεις ένα χοντρό μονόπολο. Τα φις αυτά τα πουλάει το Practiker. Εσωτερικά ο πόλος είναι κούφιος και "φοράει" ακριβώς στο N-type. Εχει ακόμη και την τρύπα γιά να περάσει το καλάι. Ούτε παραγγελία να ήταν. Θέλει μόνο λίγο λιμάρισμα στο τέλος γιατί έχει κάτι γρέζια γιά να γραπώνει στο πλαστικό. 
Μπορείς να βάλεις και πιό ψιλό σύρμα αλλά θα χάσεις κάτι από το κέρδος.
Στις δοκιμές που έκανα τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα τα πήρα με τον αποστάτη. Η διατομή του είναι εξαγωνική και λίγο μεγαλύτερη από τον πόλο της σούκο. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε, εντός ορίων, όσο χοντρύτερο τόσο καλύτερο. Αλλα δεν είναι έτσι. Από κάτι φωτογραφίες κάτι ψαγμένων που φτίαξαν slot κεραίες, είδα ότι για μονόπολο χρησιμοποιούν ένα αναποδογυρισμένο κώνο. Αυτοί τον έφτιαξαν στον τόρνο, αλλά εμείς μπορούμε να βρούμε κανένα πόμολο ντουλάπας που να ταιριάζει.
Η λύση του αποστάτη αρχίζει στη βάση με μικρή διάμετρο και μετά μεγαλώνει σε αντίθεση με τον πόλο της σούκο που έχει την ίδια διάμετρο. Ισως εκεί να βρίσκεται η διαφορά, η πρώτη "φέρνει" περισσότερο προς τον αναποδογυρισμένο κώνο.

Ναι, τον κονέκτορα είναι καλύτερο να τον κολλήσεις από το να τον βιδώσεις. Επίσης, τα φλαντζωτά N θα σου δώσουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από τα περαστά γιατί προεξέχουν λιγότερο μέσα. Δοκίμασα και πήρα ένα φλαντζωτό του έκοψα την φλάντζα και τον κόλλησα στον ομφαλό (πατούρα) που κράταγε την φλάντζα. Δεν είδα βελτίωση παρά μόνο ότι είναι πιό ευκολο.
Κολλητήρι για να κολλήσεις τον Ν δεν υπάρχει, εκτός αν βρείς κανένα 500W που κόλλαγαν παλιά τους ντενεκέδες. Θα χρησιμοποιήσεις όμως θερμοπίστολο και η δουλειά θα γίνει γρήγορα και προ πάντος παστρικά.

Επειδη ξέρω ότι θα με ρωτήσεις άλλα δέκα πράγματα, σου λέω ότι από αύριο θα λείψω τρείς μέρες. Μη νομίσεις ότι σε "γείωσα" (χαμογελαστή φάτσα)

Νίκος

----------


## gdeme

wraia patenta ayti me ton polo tis souko.tha to dokimasw.(idaniko mikos kiolas.  ::  3cm

to eida kai ayto me to kwniko alla omologw oti den katalaba k polla(tha to koitaksw k ligo simera mpas k...)

pros to parwn exw 2 cantennas.

mia apo pringles pou den nomizw na leitourgisei(den kanei swma o connectoras me to eswteriko twn pringles.Aporw pws oi alloi to kataferan afou ek fysews den kanei swm ayto to eswteriko :tsigaroxarto" ).Einai me perasto connector kai apostati 

kai i alli einai apo to kouti tou famous grouse me perasto pali connector alla me polo 1mm diametrou. (alitheia o polos tis souko den nomizw na ksepernaei ta 4mm.kanw lathos?)

An ola pane kala tha tis dokimasw to weekend kai tha dokimasw k ton connector me ton apostati sto famous grouse.

En anamoni loipon gia ta apotelesmata.


eides,eides? sxedon tpt den se rwtisa  ::  Ante me to kalo otan gyriseis k afou exeis peiramatistei perissotero apo olous na mas dwseis ta fwta sou.

----------


## gdeme

MAuVE otan gyrisesi dwse mia photo apo enan N type female,giati proxtes piga se 2 magazia k mou dwsane 2 (idious)

simera ksanapiga se ena apo ayta ta dyo k pira allous 3,diaforetikous apo ous allous dyo k o typos mou eipe oti ayta pou mou edwse twra einai ta N type.

konteyw na trelathw.

----------


## xaotikos

Gdeme o N-type connector einai aytos pou exeis se photo kai sto tutorial. Ton eixa dei se fwtografia kai se xena site, alla akrivos to idio mou edwsan otan piga sto AKTINION sthn pathsiwn.

----------


## gdeme

e telika den exoun ton theo tous.dld mou dwsane k sta dyo magazia tin prwti fora,lathos connectors.

A re gmt bourdoula pou theloune merikoi merikoi

----------


## xaotikos

Βασικά κυκλοφορούν σε διάφορες εκδόσεις. Αυτό που έχει στο site και έχω και εγώ είναι με παξιμάδι για την στερέωση στην κεραία. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούνε 4 βίδες (δεν συνιστώνται για cantenna γιατι θέλει επιπλέον τρύπεσ και μπορεί να στραβώσει το δοχείο και άλλα τέτοια). Μπορεί επίσης να υπάρχουν και άλλες παραλλαγές που δεν έχω δει  ::   ::

----------


## gdeme

oxi den katalabes.apla den kseroun k mou dwsane lathos.
aytoi pou mou dwsane itan telika LP type i kati etsi toulaxiston mou eipe aytos pou mou edwse tou swstous.

btw,egw tous pira 3.30 euro
o Zapatas tous brike 2.00 euro
esy xaotikos?
kanenas allos?

rwtaw mias k tha peiramatistoume kamposo,toulaxiston na peiramatistoume ftina  :: 

btw(2) etoimi akoma mia cantenna (Lipton_ice_tea_ntenna  ::  )

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ αν θυμάμαι καλά το είχα πάρει 2.5 €.

----------


## MAuVE

> Βασικά κυκλοφορούν σε διάφορες εκδόσεις. Αυτό που έχει στο site και έχω και εγώ είναι με παξιμάδι για την στερέωση στην κεραία. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούνε 4 βίδες (δεν συνιστώνται για cantenna γιατι θέλει επιπλέον τρύπεσ και μπορεί να στραβώσει το δοχείο και άλλα τέτοια). Μπορεί επίσης να υπάρχουν και άλλες παραλλαγές που δεν έχω δει :lol: :wink:


Τους N-type μόνο με τους UHF μπορείς να τους μπερδέψεις. Οι διαφορές τους είναι ότι οι N-type έχουν ένα δεύτερο εσωτερικό δακτυλίδι (επίχρυσο) και κεντρικό pin μικρότερο σε διάμετρο.

Υπάρχουν και φλαντζωτοί με δύο τρύπες. Αφού πήρες όλους τους τετράτρυπους από το Ακτίνιον, έφερε δύτρυπους. 

Οπως έγραψα στο tutorial, δεν συνιστώ τους περαστούς γιατί απομακρύνεται πολύ το μονόπολο από τα τοιχώματα της cantenna.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου ο απλούστερος και πιό σίγουρος τρόπος είναι να αφαιρέσεις από έναν φλαντζωτό την φλάντζα του και να τον κολλήσεις χρησιμοποιόντας σαν οδηγό την πατούρα του.

----------


## Symos

> btw,egw tous pira 3.30 euro
> o Zapatas tous brike 2.00 euro
> esy xaotikos?
> kanenas allos?
> 
> rwtaw mias k tha peiramatistoume kamposo,toulaxiston na peiramatistoume ftina


Εγώ πήρα σήμερα 2, με 1.5€ τον καθένα, από το μαγαζί TECNICA στη Ν.Ιωνία. Για όποιον είναι κοντά, το μαγαζί είναι στην οδό Αγν. Ηρώων 120 (περίπου). Η οδός αυτή είναι πίσω από τον ΟΤΕ στην Ηρακλείου. Δε ρώτησα για άλλα βύσματα, αλλά ο τύπος είναι πολύ οργανωμένος. Έχει κι άλλο μαγαζί ( ο ίδιος ) λίγα μέτρα παρακάτω (οδός Αγκύρας), που έχει καλώδια και τέτοια. Θα ρωτήσω κι εκεί κάποια στιγμή να δω αν έχει κάποιο καλώδιο που μπορεί να μας χρησιμέυσει...

----------


## athanasakis

Cantenna 12dBi, θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον

----------


## bakolaz

Edw mporeite na deite fwtos apo tin dikh mou apopeira gia kataskevi cantenna. To goustoziko koutaki eixe mesa mpiskota alla ta savourwsa gia na min mou kanoun paremvoles  ::  

H kataskevi den mou pire panw apo 15 lepta sinexmenis ergasias.To pio dyskolo einai na kaneis tin trypa sto katallilo megethos xwrris na stravwseis to koutaki. Se dokimh pou ekana pantws se link tou 1km epaikse mia xara me tin Orinocco mou panw sto Ap tou Jabarlee. Tha dokimasw na tou faw ligo ta xeilh sto shmeio pou mpainei to kapaki gia na einai omoiomorfo to anoigma se olo to mikos tou koutiou.Den kserw an tha paratirisw diafora etsi pantws an symvei kati tetoio tha to anaferw edw.
Thavmaste loipon to dimiourgima mou "The Simpsontenna"

[/img]

----------


## a_aris

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα δείς διαφορά άν καταφέρεις να "γλύψεις" το άνοιγμα για να φύγει το λαμάκι που εξέχει...

----------


## ggeorgan

Αυτό το λαμάκι ή πατουρίτσα που κρατούσε το μεταλλικό κάλυμμα συνήθως μπορεί να κοπεί με περιστροφικό ανοιχτήρι κονσέρβας. Μερικά, όμως, αντιστέκονται ή είναι βαθύτερα και το ανοιχτήρι κάνει ζημιά και όχι δουλειά.

----------


## wiresounds

> Αυτό το λαμάκι ή πατουρίτσα που κρατούσε το μεταλλικό κάλυμμα συνήθως μπορεί να κοπεί με περιστροφικό ανοιχτήρι κονσέρβας. Μερικά, όμως, αντιστέκονται ή είναι βαθύτερα και το ανοιχτήρι κάνει ζημιά και όχι δουλειά.


Στην cadena που κάνω τώρα, από κουτί 2lit. γιαπονέζικης μπύρας Ashahi  ::  (χικ), προσπάθησα με ανοιχτήρι κονσέρβας αλλά δεν μπορούσε να το πιάσει. ’νοιξα μια μικρή τρύπα και έβαλα ένα μεγάλο καινούργιο ψαλίδι, τίποτα. Μετά ένα μικρό νυστέρι, τίποτα. Τέλος με το μικρό ψαλιδάκι του Victorianox, η δουλειά έγινε πολύ καλά και με μεγάλη ακρίβεια. Δεν ξέρω όμως πόσες ακόμα θα μπορέσει να ανοίξει. Πρέπει να βρώ ένα μικρό λεπτό πολύ ανθεκτικό ψαλιδάκι.  ::  

wiresounds

----------


## akou

Ψάχνω και εγώ να βρω ένα καλό κουτί για cantenna. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω δοκιμάσει με Lipton (διάμετρος 10cm αλλά κοντό) και Famous (μακρύ αλλά στενό - 8cm). Αυτή η μπύρα Ashahi τι διαστάσεις έχει; Που τη βρίσκουμε; Το Glenfiddich φαίνεται ωραίο κουτί αλλά έχει περίπου 23 ευρώ!

----------


## dti

H Ashahi έχει μήκος 20 εκατοστά και διάμετρο 11 περίπου. 
Κοστίζει περίπου 8,5 ευρώ κι εγώ την είχα βρει στο Carrefour.
Ασχετο, αξίζει και σαν μπύρα!  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Προσοχή ! Πολλά κουτιά από ουίσκυ είναι χάρτινα !
Καλά από διαστάσεις είναι το κακάο Γιώτης (μαλακό μέταλλο θέλει προσοχή), κάτι σοκολατένια πουράκια Παπαδοπούλου (με φοβερής ποιότητος βαφή αλλά περιεχόμενο πολύ λιπαρό) και ένας Ιταλικός καφές φίλτρου με βιδωτό μεταλλικό κάλυμμα που το κρατάς και κόβεις τον πάτο.

----------


## wiresounds

Την Κυριακή στο workshop είχα φέρει την cantenna που παιδεύω. Φάνηκε να δουλεύει αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς οι Engineus θα έπαιζαν και χωρίς κεραία μέσα στο χώρο του workshop!  ::  

Για δίπολο έχω βάλει το core από Η2000 λιμαρισμένο και κολλημένο. Πόσο ακριβώς πρέπει να είναι το μήκος σε mm; 
Λέω σε άλλη κατασκευή να επιχειρήσω μεταβλητό μήκος με βίδα.

Ο κονέκτορας είναι από Τριδήμα, αυτός με τις τέσσερις τρύπες. Ο dti μου είπε να χρησιμοποιήσω βίδες από κλέμες για να έχω καλή επαγωγή. Σκέφτομαι όμως να τον κολλήσω με σιλικόνη ή θερμοκόλλα για να μη διαταράξω άλλο την εσωτερική της επιφάνεια.

Να κολλήσω λέω και το επίπεδο αλουμινόχαρτο στον πάτο της cadenna με κόλλα. Μήπως αντί αυτού να επιχειρήσω να κάνω κοίλο τον πάτο της με αυτά τα εργαλεία που χρησιμοποιούν για τις χαλκογραφίες ;

Κάπως έτσι:
______
______)

 :: 

Σκέφτομαι να την «ζυγίσω» στο κέντρο βάρους της και να κολλήσω εκεί και ένα παξιμάδι για να βιδώνεται επάνω σ’ αυτά τα μικρά φορητά, τριποδάκια για φωτογραφικές μηχανές και έτσι να είναι εύκολο το σημάδεμα και από το ίδιο σημείο να βρω τρόπο στήριξης στον ιστό.

----------


## ngia

Το StolichnayaAntenna.ppt περιέχει λίγη θεωρία για την cantenna. To StolichnayaAntenna.xls είναι ένα υπολογιστήρι για τις διαστάσεις της cantenna. Τα αρχεία τα ονόμασα έτσι γιατί βρήκα ένα κουτί από stolishnaya με διάμετρο 85μμ και μήκος 29cm που είναι αρκετά καλές διαστάσεις για cantenna. Δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα πληροφορία για το κέρδος συναρτήσεις των διαστάσεων της . Αν κάποιος έχει τέτοια πληροφορία ας την κάνει post

----------


## dti

Μπράβο *καταπληκτική δουλειά*.
Μία διόρθωση μόνο: Στην Ευρώπη τα 13 κανάλια αντιστοιχούν στις συχνότητες από 2412 έως *2472* MHz. 
Επίσης δεν είναι ανάγκη να αναφέρεις μόνο τα κανάλια 1,4,7,10,13. 
Ολα είναι διαθέσιμα, απλά πρέπει ίσως να αναφέρεις οτι υπάρχει αλληλοεπικάλυψη και τα μόνα non-overlapping κανάλια είναι τα 1,6,11.

----------


## xaotikos

Το ίδιο κουτάκι (με αυτά "έπαιξα" και εγώ) στη Θεσσαλονίκη το μέτρησαν γύρω στα 12dbi...

Δυστυχώς τύπος που να δίνει κέρδος συναρτήσει των διαστάσεων δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει (μάλλον θα υπάρχει) γιαυτό το κέρδος το μετράμε συνήθως στην πράξη.
btw *συγχαρητήρια* για την πολύ ωραία δουλειά!!!!!

----------


## ngia

Λοιπόν από τη θεωρία στην πράξη. Στο zipακι έχω τις εικόνες με τη σειρά των βημάτων της κατασκευής. Το ζόρικο ηταν το καλώδιο. Πήρα ένα καλώδιο έτοιμο από Νmale σε SMA αρσενικό. Την άκρη με το SMA την ανοιξα πολύ ευκολα γιατί ειναι βιδωτό. Ξεκόλησα το αρσενικό μυτάκι που είχε και κόλησα ένα θυληκό μυτάκι που είχα πάρει από ένα θυληκό SMA. Για να μην εξέχει μάλιστα το έκοψα και δύο χιλιοστά από πίσω. Το κόλησα με πολύ προσοχή και με ενα κοπίδι επομάκρυνα την παραπάνω κόλληση (δες σχήμα). Το ξαναβίδωσα και έτοιμο. Η κεραία τώρα. Το μονόπολο είναι 30μμ και η θέση του είναι 58μμ από το πίσω τοίχωμα της κεραίας. Ο Ν αρσενικός είναι περαστός και όχι με βιδάκια και χρησιμοποίησα δυο ροδέλεσ για να μην προεξεχει πολύ από τη μέσα πλευρά. Σημείωση : Ο connector που φτιάξαμε λέγεται reverse SMA , είναι proprietary, και υπάρχει για να εμποδίσει την εύκολη σύνδεση εξωτερικών κεραιών και για να μας βασανίσει 
Υ.Γ Κάποια στιγμή θα μπορέσω να το γράψω σαν σωστο tutorial

----------


## geomanous

Pragmatika to STOLICHNAYACantenna.zip einai poly kalo.
Na rothso omos merika pragmata:

a)h cantenna mporei na exei oso mhkos na' nai. Dhladh ksero oti analoga me th diametro ths de mporei na exei mhkos kato apo kapoia timh. Mporei na exei omos osodhpote megalh ginetai? (rotao giati mou fainetai megalh koumoutsa to kouti ths STOLICHNAYA

b)o filos dti exei kata kairous allaksei to kanali pou douleyoume. Ti prepei na kano me thn cantenna? Yparxei mia mesh lysh h gia na epitygxanetai h kalyterh dynath prosarmogh tha prepei na balo to dipolo sth thesh pou dinoun oi typoi gia to kanali 9?

c)telika h idea tou polou apo thn mpriza souko aporiptetai?

d)pigtail mporo na ftiakso h prepei na to agoraso? Afto pou me problhmatizei einai oti mporei na xreiasto synoliko kalodio gyro sta 80 cm, kai fobabai oti to pigtail tou emporiou einai gyro sta 50, opote tha prepei na bazo proektaseis ktl... mallon de tha einai kai poly kalo gia to shma na pernaei mesa apo 3 sendethres...

ti lete?

----------


## dti

Για το καλώδιο μπορώ να σε βολέψω. Θα έχει το μήκος που θες με LMR-400 ή LMR-195 και με τους αντίστοιχους κοννέκτορες rSMA και N male.

----------


## ngia

> h cantenna mporei na exei oso mhkos na' nai. Dhladh ksero oti analoga me th diametro ths de mporei na exei mhkos kato apo kapoia timh. Mporei na exei omos osodhpote megalh ginetai? (rotao giati mou fainetai megalh koumoutsa to kouti ths STOLICHNAYA


μπορει να ειναι 3/4λ που ομως δεν ειναι η βελτιστη τιμή. Η καλυτερη τιμη ειναι απο 2λ ως 3λ (συμφωνα με το βιβλιο της ARRL). Τιμες πανω απο λ συστινονται. Για τη stolisnaya, το λ ειναι περιπου 24cm. Αρα το μηκος της που ειναι 29cm ειναι οκ, αν ηταν και μεγαλυτερη καλυτερα θα ηταν. Μεγιστο δεν υπαρχει, απλως οσο μεγαλωνει τοσο μεγαλωνουν οι απωλειες οποτε δεν εχει νοημα. 




> )o filos dti exei kata kairous allaksei to kanali pou douleyoume. Ti prepei na kano me thn cantenna? Yparxei mia mesh lysh h gia na epitygxanetai h kalyterh dynath prosarmogh tha prepei na balo to dipolo sth thesh pou dinoun oi typoi gia to kanali 9?


αν διαλεξεις κουτι με διαμετρο πανω απο 8εκατοστα (μεχρι 9.3) η κεραια κανει για ολο το φασμα του WIFI, αρκει να την κεντραρεισ στο κεντρικο κανάλι (το 9)




> telika h idea tou polou apo thn mpriza souko aporiptetai?


το μονοπολακι ειναι απο τα πιο κρισιμα σημεια της κατασκευης. Προτεινω πηνιοσυρμα που χρησιμοποιουνε για τα RF, που ειναι επαργυρωμενο. Αλλιως ενα κοινο συρμα χαλκου με διαμετρο 1μμ ειναι οκ, και το οποιο σιγουρα μπορει να βρεθει σε καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων. Απο κει και περα επειδη αλλο θεωρια κιαλλο η πραξη στα RF, ειναι σημαντικο αφου τοποθετησετε το μονοπολο και βαλετε την κεραια σε σταθερο σημειο, να παιξετε λιγο με το μεγεθος του ωστε να υπαρξει βελτιστη προσαρμογη μετρωντας την ισχυ στη εισοδο με καποια καλη καρτα. (2μμ κανουν μεγαλη διαφορα)





> )pigtail mporo na ftiakso h prepei na to agoraso? Afto pou me problhmatizei einai oti mporei na xreiasto synoliko kalodio gyro sta 80 cm, kai fobabai oti to pigtail tou emporiou einai gyro sta 50, opote tha prepei na bazo proektaseis ktl... mallon de tha einai kai poly kalo gia to shma na pernaei mesa apo 3 sendethres


αποφυγε οσο μπορεις τους περισσιους συνδετηρες kai adaptores, εκτος απο τα 0.5db loss, ειναι και συνεχεις αιτιες κακού. Pigtails reversesma σε Νconnector βρηκα στον tridima. To κοστος τους ειναι απο 20 ως 35ευρο, θελει προσοχη ο τυπος του καλωδιου που χρησιμοποιουνε, αν ειναι rg58 me 1m καλωδιο μπορεις μαζι με τους συνδετηρες να εχεις απωλειες 3-4dB. Αν εχουν καλης ποιοτητας καλωδιο ειναι πανακριβοι. Γενικα τα ετοιμα κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι πανακριβα και εκμεταλευονται και το γεγονος οτι reverseSMA κονεκτορες einai proprietary. Θα σου προτεινα να φτιαξεις μονος σου, και να προμηθευτεις τα υλικα απο τον dti. To καλωδιο το 400 έχει λιγοτερες απωλειες απο το RG58, αρα μπορεις να εχεις 1μετρο χωρις υπερβολικες απωλειες.

----------


## geomanous

Na ti ekana ego kai poia ta apotelesmata:
a)cantenna apo ursus: 8,46 cm diametros, 27.5 cm mhkos

b)dipolo 3,1 cm (mazi me th metalikh bash).

c)dokimasa me ena pigtail pou mou edose o dti kai exei xamhloteres epidoseis apo to sketo dipolo (bluetooth) pou exo tora.

d)to link quality einai tora monima sto 97-100% eno me cantenna htan ligotero. To signal strenght einai 54%, me cantenna htan 47%. Bebaia ola ayta milame mesa apo to spiti... pou pernei toixous, ktl...

ti diaolo ginetai?
na po fysika oti to dipolo einai se apostash 5.8 cm apo th bash. (alhtheia giati den topotheteitai sto λ/4=3.125 cm)??

----------


## MAuVE

> na po fysika oti to dipolo einai se apostash 5.8 cm apo th bash. (alhtheia giati den topotheteitai sto λ/4=3.125 cm)??


Το λ που αναφέρεις είναι το λ στο κενό η τον αέρα. Το λ στα ομοαξονικά καλώδια και τους κυματοδηγούς είναι μεγαλύτερο γιατί η ταχύτητα διάδοσης μικρότερη αυτής του κενού. Αν έχεις πάρει το μήκος αυτό από calculator είναι όντος λ/4 κυματοδηγού.

Για την cantenna γιά ποστάρησε καμία φωτογραφία μήπως δούμε τίποτα που να εξηγεί την κακή της απόδοση

----------


## ngia

μεσα στο σπιτι περνεις στη κεραια σου πολλα αντιγραφα του σηματος απο εναν αριθμο απο διαδρομες, ετσι μπορει να προκυπτει ενισχυμενο σημα. Για συγκριση μεταξυ κεραιων θα πρεπει να κανεις τη μετρηση εχοντας κατευθειαν ανεμποδιστη επαφη με τον απεναντι σου, χωρις ανακλασεις. Αν και ετσι δεν εχεις αποτελεσμα καλυτερο, φταιει η κεραια ή το καλώδιο ή απλως η ευθυγραμμιση της κεραιας.. Γενικα οι κατασκευες RF ειναι δυσκολες , θελουν λεπτομερεια και δοκιμες, και μια μικρη ατελεια μετραει πολυ

----------


## ngia

Στηριγματάκι για την cantenna. (μην ξεχνάμε η αντίσταση που παρουσιάζει στον αέρα μπορεί να είναι μεγάλη)

----------


## bond

> Στηριγματάκι για την cantenna. (μην ξεχνάμε η αντίσταση που παρουσιάζει στον αέρα μπορεί να είναι μεγάλη)


Με τι υλικό το έχεις κολλήσει; Καλάι είναι; Και αν ναι, τι αντοχή έχει;

----------


## dti

Πιστεύω οτι μία λύση που θα αντέξει περισσότερο στο χρόνο είναι να υπάρξει κάποιο στήριγμα που θα "αγκαλιάζει" το σώμα της cantenna κάπου στο μέσο του κουτιού.
Μία άλλη λύση είναι να κολλήσουμε κάπου μία υποδοχή βάσης για τρίποδο φωτογραφικής μηχανής και να βιδώσουμε εκεί πάνω την cantenna.
Δείτε σχετικά εδώ:
http://www.cantenna.com/store.html

 

Βασικά για όποιον βαριέται να φτιάξει μόνος του μία, νομίζω οτι το πιο πάνω link θα βοηθήσει. ( --->johny: όχι δεν θα έχει φθάσει μέχρι την Τετάρτη!  :: )

----------


## gdeme

i kalyteri lysi einai to agkaliasma tis opws eipes dti me kapoio metaliko koilo stirigma kai isws kapoio yliko opws to eswteriko enos lastixou (samprela) na parembalete metasky cantennas kai swmatos stiriksis.

----------


## ngia

> Με τι υλικό το έχεις κολλήσει; Καλάι είναι; Και αν ναι, τι αντοχή έχει


Καλάι ειναι. Αλλά έκανα την κόλληση με μεγάλο πιστόλι, 250watt, γιατί τα κανονικά κολλητιράκια δεν έχουν αρκετή ισχύ και το σώμα της cantenna διαχέει τη θερμότητα.
Δεν ξέρω τι αντοχή έχει αλλά με το χέρι που το τραβηξα ενω το ειχα συνδεσει στον ιστό (περ 5kgr) , άντεξε.
Το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα μετά με την cantenna είναι ότι στο σημείο που έκανα την τρύπα, έπιανε εύκολα σκουριά. Οπότε εκείνο που θέλει είναι πλαστικό καπάκι, στεγανοποιημένο με σιλικόνη, και στεγανοποίηση στο σημείο που μπαίνει ο Ν συνδετήρας.

Α και κάτι άλλο. Ο συντονισμός της κεραίας είναι και θέμα τύχης να τον πετύχεις μόνο ακολουθόντας τη θεωρία. Για τον συντονισμό έκανα μια μικρή τρύπα στο αντιδιαμετρικό σημείο που βρίσκεται το μονόπολο. Μέσα έβαλα ένα κομμάτι σύρμα διαμέτρου 0.5μμ το οποίο το έσπρωχνα ή το τραβούσα λίγο-λίγο. Με ένα sitemaster (είναι οργανο που μετράνε τα στάσιμα) βρήκα το σημείο όπου είχα συντονισμό και εκεί το κόλλησα με καλάι. Τα στάσιμα τα έφτασα στα 1.3 που είναι πολύ καλό (το στέλεχος αυτό προσθέτει μικρή χωρητικότητα οπότε μπορείς να φέρεις τη κεραία εκεί που θέλεις)

----------


## stoidis

> Τα στάσιμα τα έφτασα στα 1.3 που είναι πολύ καλό


Για τα 2.4 GHz πιστεύω ότι είναι κορυφή!

----------

